# Would a pet store..



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Would a pet store allow me to set up an "adopt a mouse" stand? One of my pet mice is pregnant & I don't want to just "drop them off" in the background of a pet store where I'm unsure if they get homes. I think there was an adopt a mouse stand then maybe some people would come up & express interest in giving them good homes.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

You'd have to contact the pet stores themselves and find out. It sounds like a good idea to me, though!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

sometimes pet stores will have bulletin boards you can post printed out ads on. see if they do, i did that to sell a cage a while back


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I checked with Petco & they said they wouldn't take adoption stands from "Independent breeders". They said I have to be part of a vet-checked guaranteed adoption center. I'm sure the other stores have the same rule. Even if I "did" get them vet-checked, I'm sure I have to be part of a center when I'm most certainly not. 

The only thing I can think of is advertising by flyers, like you said Jaguar. Maybe putting some in my neighborhood mailboxes of families I know have children that might want one (or two if female) as pets. I'm not sure where I would be able to set up a stand. I don't feel comfortable dropping them off at an adoption place as I'd rather put them in homes myself. But, if worse comes to worse, I guess I'd have to.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I sent an email to an independent pet store that lives close by. They breed their own rats or take litters from independent breeders. I sent them questions asking if they would take the ones I can't find homes for. I threw in that they would be hand-raised & taken to the vet to check their health. 

I'm praying that they say yes. I have a good chance given that they breed their own.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

You'd be exposing them to viruses by bringing them to a pet store  Have you tried rehoming on the mice forums, like thefunrat?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

smes, it's thefunmouse.

But yes, definitly try there, first! Tfm has a great community of mouse-lovers and they might be of help!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL!! Thanks for the correction, that's what I meant.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I'll check it out.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

There are also alot of free online advertisers you could try to.


----------

